# Royal City Bowmen



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I plan on being there.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I was planing on coming to shoot, but my stinking rest broke. A new one is on the way, but I'm not hopeful it will get here in time. Hope the shoot goes really well for everybody.


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

shiftydog said:


> I was planing on coming to shoot, but my stinking rest broke. A new one is on the way, but I'm not hopeful it will get here in time. Hope the shoot goes really well for everybody.


U dont need the stinking rest! U can do it without one!


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

You can borrow a rest from me if you want



shiftydog said:


> I was planing on coming to shoot, but my stinking rest broke. A new one is on the way, but I'm not hopeful it will get here in time. Hope the shoot goes really well for everybody.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

oktalotl said:


> You can borrow a rest from me if you want


I may come and shoot my target rig, but it might be a challenge for me to see out of my 6X lens. It works indoors at Peel, but if any of the targets are in shadows I'm in trouble.


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a spott hogg preimer you can use, I will be bringing it to sell , like Rick says


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shoot today guys, thanks. No RU class but enjoyed taking on the compounds in Hunter class [emoji3]


----------



## Shotlander (Aug 27, 2014)

The Shoot was asom


----------

